# wondering what other brute owners have done



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i want to put and exhaust and am leaning toward the penland pro series, for my 650i and was wondering what yall have and like, also skid plates i want to upgrade my skid plates and was wondering what yall have and like just trying to get some feed back, i want them to be light. more of a hard core trail rider not just mud.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ricochet skids are the only way IMO...exhaust, HMF utility of Swampseries. 

I have an almond secondary in mine with various primary's. I will explain my set up later...gotta got to work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man posted these skids. I think they look real good and would be a tad bit more functional in the draining of dirt department. 
I definitely want some skids on my mod list though don't know if i need em with the riding i do, mostly creeks and mudholes.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd I'm the same way. I want some but so far the stock skids are doing a good job.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got *Warn *skids and HMF utility


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

My front bash plate/skid I made myself but the rest are stock and work fine. I had a Penland Series on it once and hated it . The HMF got way to loud and annoying so now I have a modified stock one and will probably run it until it rust out.....LOL 

Side note: instructions on modifying the stock exhaust is in the "How To" section.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Your right the HMF gets loud, I repack mine when it gets annoying I was thinkin about full muzzy exhaust but their proud of it


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah.. I've been thinking of getting Muzzy or BigGun... until I start counting the beans...hahaha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jackman said:


> Your right the HMF gets loud, I repack mine when it gets annoying I was thinkin about full muzzy exhaust but their proud of it


How often do you have to repack yours??
I like the utility but not the packing.....I wanna Swamp Series but not the price...LOL!! what is a good cheap exhaust??


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

about every 6 months or so, every mud hole it gets louder and louder


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It's not just the packing... the holes in the core gets baked solid with mud and rust. It will eventually be like a straight pipe . I would have to take a wire buffing wheel to it. It got where it would leak so the exhaust snork did no good.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I put the zero tip in the pressure washer and fixed up just like new mine probably had a half inch of mud baked on the bottom side of the core


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I want the swamp series but no snorkel...I like it cause it has no packing but oh well....I am not giving $400 for it anytime soon...lol.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

that big $$$ is what is keepin me from that muzzy i wish i knew where to find CHEAP exhaust


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Jon has a LRD torQ on his. It sound pretty good and he hasn't had any problems out of his.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the cheapest slip on is HMF utility... can be had for $205
I think your cheapest FULL exhaust is the big gun. 400 to your door. (my choice and near future purchase)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> the cheapest slip on is HMF utility... can be had for $205
> I think your cheapest FULL exhaust is the big gun. 400 to your door. (my choice and near future purchase)


Where can I get it for $205?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive seen them all over ebay for 205. Have like 10 different colors to choose from also.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

cheapest place ive bought my exhaust which is the swamp series under 400 for the exhaust and the snorkel was atv galaxy if im not mistaken i talked them down to like 345 or 325 for everything to the house cant beat that i got them down to 200 on a utility for my buddy but this has all been like 1yr ago im sure they are still cheap and competitive when i talked to them they were not to be undersold just prove you can find it cheaper and they would beat it by atleast 50 bucks...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jksimpson said:


> cheapest place ive bought my exhaust which is the swamp series under 400 for the exhaust and the snorkel was atv galaxy if im not mistaken i talked them down to like 345 or 325 for everything to the house cant beat that i got them down to 200 on a utility for my buddy but this has all been like 1yr ago im sure they are still cheap and competitive when i talked to them they were not to be undersold just prove you can find it cheaper and they would beat it by atleast 50 bucks...


Prove it? I think i know of a dealer that has swamp series for like $299.lol opcorn: If they beat Lansfords price it should be around....oh I say $250. LOL!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootleggo my Eggo!!
I lied. they went up. They're now $227 with free shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/HMF-Utility-Exhaust-Pipe-Kawasaki-Brute-Force-750_W0QQitemZ380065838078QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_ATV_Parts_Accessories?hash=item380065838078&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow, lot of good input and thank yall.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Bootleggo my Eggo!!
> I lied. they went up. They're now $227 with free shipping
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HMF-Utility-Exh...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Thank Man.....do you know if they have the swamp series ones?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Thank Man.....do you know if they have the swamp series ones?


$350 to your door


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> $350 to your door



WOW....I may have to invest in one of those...:rockn: I assume that is without the snorkel...correct?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep no snork. The stupid snork is $75 all by itself!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

gonna just put a hmf utility slip on mine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. welcome to the forums!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sweet. welcome to the forums!


thanks man. im over on HL as well. 

just got done adding water wetter to mine and cleaning the radiator, unhooked the battery. all in hopes my temp light wont flash again. if it does, then in goes the engine ice. this thing has a touchy cooling system. :rambo:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive overheated several times on a ride. It was all from being caked in mud. 
I hope i didnt do any damage from that...


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Mods in my sig. I think I am about to invest in a dynatek CDI (if anyone has any input on that it would be nice) as stated before the HMF does get loud and I am seriously considering repacking mine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that dynatek supposed to remove several things as well as low end retard.
Im pretty sure the reverse limiter and 100 hour belt light are eliminated.
The rev limit is also raised 900 RPM "i think".......

..........or is this the vdi I'm thinking about?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well what happened was I was having problems with the Brute not running right so after chasing my tail worrying about fuel and spark I finally removed the HL module and it started running fine so I am thinking about replacing that with the Dynatek CDI and I am mainly wondering from people who have used it if it is worth buying.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wonder what the HL module is doing? how long have you had it?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought the bike with it on there so I am not sure how old it is. I think somehow it got wet. 

Here is the story:
Went riding and drowned out the bike (another story for another time) bike would not crank pushed it on the trailer brought it home, it was late let it sit overnight. Came back the next day cranked right up but just ran weird don't really know how to explain it but I knew something wasn't right. Changed the oil a few times to get the water out and then tried to ride it cranked and idled fine but had no power. Started investigating pulled front plug wire and nothing changed checked spark and it had spark. So I pull rear plug wire bike dies. So I think no biggie must not be getting fuel it front cylinder so pull carbs clean them up start it again same thing. Pull carbs off again clean again this time had my bro-in-law watching/helping put them back on still not running right. Finally after a week of messing with stuff (this is definately the condensed version) we get to talking with a guy we ride with who also has a Brute and he says remove the module and see what that does and what do you know it runs fine not quite the low end it used to have but definately much better. 

If anyone has any other ideas I am still open to suggestions mainly because I dont want to spend the money for the Dynatek if something else may be wrong.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I am stumped. Yesterday just for the grins I cleaned the connectors (they didnt look to dirty) and plugged the module back in and everything -seemed to be- fine.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I am trying to decide between the dynatech or the power commander III


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

PCIII without a doubt


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Full muzzy all the way!!!


----------



## Wullys Brute (Feb 28, 2010)

When i buy a PCIII, does the map come already programmed (so it's just plug and play) or is this something i have to download myself???


----------

